# Different Camera Systems Pros/Cons



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok I have a quick question for all of you with cameras....Where have all of you bought your cameras and what ones are your favorites. I am looking at getting a second camera for my other barn that I can put over two stalls and trying to get a feel of what is out there of good quality and a nice clear picture and reasonable price. I am looking at wired cameras and need to be able to hook them to a coax cord that runs from the barn to the house. I can get the adaptors and such if necessary as I realize not many are coax ready. I like the camera I have but it is very expensive and I know there has to be a more affordable option out there. Maybe it wouldnt be a bad idea to have this a pinned post that tells the camera systems everyone has and where to get them with all the pros and cons we have found for each one. Thanks!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi there. We just bought a Lorex wireless. It's a good brand, I'm sure they make a wired version. It's a home security camera, and you can buy a DVR receiver or plug it right into your TV, VCR or a laptop. Ours is full color, good quality. We plugged ours into a small flat screen TV. The only con is that you have to make sure you have a clear line without obstructions from the house to the barn, so we actually installed a window in one of the foaling stalls. It allows us to see both foaling stalls pretty well, and it cost us less than $100.00.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 10, 2013)

Is there a link to that camera system or where do you find them? I already have my coax wire buried so am set up to go wired, just havent gotten around to getting the second camera yet. But have a few mares due at the same times so thought it would be nice to put one over two stalls in the bigger barn. I just dont like the fuzzy pictures on some of the wireless cameras, my wired one even gets a bit fuzzy since it is older and I think has a short in one of the wires so figure it is time to get a new one and just have that one for backup.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2013)

Someone on MS has a Logitech Pro 9000 and it is very clear. My cam is a Life 702 and I am very happy.


----------

